

Marissa Mayer’s Gamble - zonotope
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/post/the-yahoo-memo-and-marissa-mayers-big-innovation-gamble/2013/02/28/7e28266a-81b3-11e2-a671-0307392de8de_blog.html

======
MarcBodnick
Pretty over-the-top. Best line: "It might just be one of the biggest 'bet-the-
company' moves to create a culture of innovation that we’ve ever seen in
Silicon Valley."

